# lumen chart



## maineharvest (May 19, 2007)

I know ive seen a lumen chart on a thread somewhere but now I cant find it.   Can somebody help me out.  thanks


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 19, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I know ive seen a lumen chart on a thread somewhere but now I cant find it. Can somebody help me out. thanks


 
Haha, I keep losing it too. I've found it and made a sticky from it at the top of this area.

Look at the first sticky at the top of this area.

Good luck to you.


----------



## maineharvest (May 19, 2007)

what is a sticky?


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 19, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> what is a sticky?


hehe, it's a post that's kept at the top of all the other posts in a particular area. Look at the list of posts in the "Lights" area and at the top, all of the "stickys" are listed. You'll see the lumen chart at the top.


----------

